# how I got hooked to this hobby



## Akumu (Aug 27, 2012)

A small history of how I got hooked to Pigeon Hobby: 

I had a small number of mixed pigeons before 1991 Mount Pinatubo erupted. I had a pigeon owl and a dragoon crossed w/ a carrier paired together as my main breeder I call them "Florante at Laura", 1 pair of barb and most are local racing pigeons. I am not really well educated w/ the kind of breed and lines to be honest. 
I never raced, but the son and daughter of "Florante at Laura" were trained for distance flight. My dad was a sales Supervisor in Asia Brewery and he often go to Nueva Ecija back then. We started training them with a distance of not more than 3km; then went up to approximately 296.12 kilometers as I have computed using http://www.evi.com/ recently "distance between san fernando pampanga and Nueva Ecija". They were able to get home before noon approximately 10 to 11 noon. Travel time would take 2-3 hours by land from San Fernando Pampanga to Nueva Ecija by my dad. He leaves our house at around 6am and he let go of the pair of pigeons around around 8am. We are really amazed about this guys... 

I miss "Florante at Laura" a lot, Florante often go to my lap whenever I am eating something like burgers and fries. I had to let go of Florante when Laura was attacked by a large pesky rat, I was heartbroken and have to let go of Florante and the others. After several months after selling them, some of them where still going home to my loft and looking for their home. but because I was no longer interested on those times, I just let them fly around till someone catches them. 

Now I am back for good. Started to have few barbs and a carrier that looks like Florante. I'm still looking for a pigeon owl and hopefully looks like Laura, to try the the same breed I had before and concentrate on breeding pure barbs. I don't have to race pigeons, I just want to see them around the house reminiscing the old days and raise more gorgeous homing birds for fun and to relieve stress.... ty.


----------

